# Application



## Krystle (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you do your makeup standing up or sitting down?

I am always standing up, but I picked out the colors I wanted to use today and and did them on my chaise and I found it so much more enjoyable


----------



## Janice (Apr 18, 2005)

Sitting down on a stool with everything I need set out in front of me on my vanity.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 18, 2005)

I do it indian style. lol that's what they called it in Grade 1, as in like, sitting down with my legs crossed.


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 19, 2005)

I do it same as you beautiful disaster. Indian style infront of a long mirror.


----------



## Alison (Apr 19, 2005)

I do mine standing up in my bathroom mirror. I have done it sitting down crosslegged at a full lengh mirror.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 19, 2005)

I sit in front of my mirror with somewhere to brace my elbows,.. makes it easier to get that fluidline on in the cat's eyes. If not I tend to be uneven.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Apr 19, 2005)

I do it standing up in my bathroom when I'm in a rush to get to work but normally when i'm not in a rush i sit down n front of the mirror and do it.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

I do mine standing up in a mirror in my bedroom.Thx


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_I do it indian style. lol that's what they called it in Grade 1, as in like, sitting down with my legs crossed._

 
hahahha i do the same thing i can't do it unless im actually holding the mirror its weird


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 7, 2005)

Sitting down idian style, lol. But if I'm in a hurry, I just stand up usually.


----------



## jasper17 (May 7, 2005)

Usually, I do it sitting @ my desk because there's good light but it we're going out, it's standing and in the big mirror in the bathroom.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 8, 2005)

Standing infront of my dresser.  Sucks cause I have the shittiest lighting!!!


----------



## Bubbles (May 8, 2005)

Sitting at desk with my magnified mirror.


----------



## medvssa (May 8, 2005)

Hmh, standing, I need to be so near the magnifying mirror of my bathrom, I have this probably from fighting with my eyebrows everyday hahaha.

But I should try sitting one day, should be better.


----------



## tres_gatos (May 8, 2005)

Bathroom, with "full spectrum" lighting (doesn't really matter), and I also brace my elbows on the wall/mirror when I apply mascara and liner.


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2005)

I finished reading this fantastic book - double biography called _War Paint_ by Lindy Woodhead, about Helena Rubinstein and Elizabeth Arden, and their rivalry, and Rubinstein highly recommends that makeup be applied in a room that has as much natural light coming in as possible. 

So I try to do that, especially as different lighting can make you put on really inappropriate colours for daytime!

So why is it that makeup counters/stores all have that bloody spotlight lighting?! In regards to purchasing foundation, how is it going to help?? 

I'm currently looking for my first foundation ever and in such harsh lighting, what I thought looked ok looked way over-applied, when I got home. Ugh, you should have seen the NARS Laguna bronzer...outdoors I felt ridiculous.

So I sometimes use bathroom, sometimes bedroom. I have a skylight in my bedroom and sitting directly underneath applying makeup is great lighting-wise.


----------



## Demosthenes (May 8, 2005)

I do it standing, in front of a long mirror, in front of my makeup closet.  I should sit though, now that everyone's mentioned it.


----------



## RRRose (May 9, 2005)

I do it standing in front of my medicine bathroom mirror.  I open it and angle it so I can get a lot of natural light.  I've tried sitting down, but I took so long that my legs fell asleep =(


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

I do mine standing up in my bathroom mirror!


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

i have a couch in my room in front of a mirror on the wall. i sit on the back of the couch and look into the mirror. but, thats annoying. sometimes i feel like i'm falling. lol.
but, 99.99% of the time, i stand up in the bathroom and lean over the counter. i guess thats better. lol.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 25, 2005)

standing, in my bathroom mirror.


----------



## kat1e (Jul 26, 2005)

standing over the bathroom counter... my back hurts too much if i do it sitting :\


----------



## litlaur (Jul 26, 2005)

I stand at my bathroom counter while doing most of it, but I also sit with a magnified mirror to do my brows and liner.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 26, 2005)

I sit on my computer chair in my room and wheel myself over to my dresser. Hehe


----------



## hypnotic_daydreamer (Jul 26, 2005)

I sit down in front of a huge lighted mirror...


----------



## doe242 (Jul 29, 2005)

I sit on my bed cross legged holding my compact. for some odd reason i have issues using a bigger mirror...haha


----------



## valley (Jul 29, 2005)

I stand in front of a long mirror I put on one of my closet doors...I go back and forth between the mirror and my dresser beside it. 

I have to stand away from the dresser or else my cat will try to jump on my shoulder.. he's a little monkey.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Jul 30, 2005)

Sitting on my bed.  Before I got married and had more room in my own room, I did it standing up with a mirror on a dresser.


----------



## draught (Jul 31, 2005)

I sit cross legged on my bed with my mirror on my window sill.


----------



## _plastikkmermaid (Aug 9, 2005)

i sit down with everything i need infront of me and  apply  with a little magnified mirror as my aid


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 12, 2005)

i sit on my Badae infront of my TV and my train case beside me. i only use this one crazy mirror (its a empty Urban Decay Face Case lol) i only like using that mirror ONLY


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 13, 2005)

I do it standing up in my bathroom


----------



## JessRocks (Aug 14, 2005)

FUNNY....I BEGGED MY HUSBAND FOR A VANITY AND I GOT ONE...NEVER USE IT.....I LIKE TO DO IT AT MY DESK WITH MY SELF-STANDING MIRROR UP IN MY FACE...HAHA!!


----------



## Incus (Aug 14, 2005)

For me, normally, I apply it standing in front of my bathroom mirror.

But sometimes I apply it in my bedroom either standing or sitting- It doesnt really make a difference for me- so long as I have a mirror infront of me, its cool! lol!


----------

